# Going to the beach!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I love, love, love the beach in the winter, maybe even more then the summer. We're leaving for the beach tomorrow with some close friends for the long weekend, kids, parents and Timmy. This will be Timmy's first trip away from home. I'm going to try and get Timmy on the beach and hopefully I'll have some pictures to post. There's no dog dog enforcement in the winter. Timmy will definitely win the award for taking the most stuff, actually beating both my daughters, trust me that's a feat! It's like packing for a human baby! I'll be leaving most of the stuff down there since we go down almost every weekend in the summer that we're not at a swim meet. Timmy went to the vet today for his third round of shots and poor little guy is pretty sore and tired. Timmy's vet said he might be sore and tired, he wasn't at all the last round of shots. She said to make sure he's drinking most importantly but also eating, keep an eye out for any swelling of face and feet, injection shot bump etc... so hopefully he'll feel better tomorrow and I won't have to bring him in  Any other advice for sad little puppies appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jen, hope he recovers quick. Molly loves the beach. Watch for the dead stinky fish. LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poor Timmy. Brady has had some reactions to vaccines. They always give him benadryl before shots. I hope he feels better soon. Have a great time at the beach. Lucky guy. I am sure he will love it.

PS Timmy's littermate, Lizzie, is here for the week. She is a cutie.


----------

